# 3rd Annual Cyclone Coaster Swapmeet - THIS SUNDAY - October 18th 2009



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 14, 2009)

*Yes our swap meet has come & gone 
--- good time for all --- 
--- The vintage bicycle ride went to West Coast Choppers & Jesse's burger joint next to his shop --- Cisco Burger --- good food & it felt great to ride in the perfect California 80+ degree weather --- *

Congrats to *Chris Oaks* who had the winning number for the "Fat Tire" bicycle --- Thanks again to everyone for all the generous donations for the *2009 New Belgium SCHWINN Fat Tire Balloon Bicycle* -- 147 tickets in all --- *VERY COOL* -- Going to a great cause -- *100% of the proceeds are being donated to the AKFA ( Abbot Kinney Festival Association ) to help children in need -- Also thank you to New Belgium Brewing for the killer limited edition Bicycle ---  
*
--- *please go to www.cyclonecoaster.com to see what we are up to now *---


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 17, 2009)

Bumpen to the top see last swap *here*

http://usera.imagecave.com/markIVpedalpusher/CycloneCoaster/


----------

